# The Maine Man



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Many Thanks To Sena Hansler For Allowing Me To Base This Story On her Much Loved Betta Maine.*
*R.I.P Buddy!!!*

*The Maine Man*
*THUD*...Hey!Watch it, some of us are trying to sleep here!!!Numpty!Hmph...I slither round the bag in the hope of finding somewhere comfortable to take a nap, not that I'll be able to with the way this guy drives...​ 
I wish I was back at home, hmmm home, live food for every meal, lovely warm water...ahhh...AAAARGH...I suddenly realise that I am mindlessly shredding my beautiful tail again!Why do I keep doing this?I never did it before, why now?​ 
*BANG*, woah watch it dude!!!AHHHH stop that screeching noise!!!Did someone stand on your tail?Hang on...that's not the same screeching sound he usually makes, it seems...higher pitched, and decidedly less painful!!!WOAAAAAH!I am jolted out of my thoughts once again as I feel myself thrown up into the air, next thing I know, I'm being slammed non too gently onto another surface!This is it I think, I must be back home!!!
Wrong again!​ 
The lid of the box opens and the light floods in, ahhhhh the light-*IT BURNS!!!*As my eyes adjust to the light I finally get to meet the guy that has been chucking me about like a toy for the last 2 days, and let me tell you...it is NOT a pretty sight!!!You aren't my human!!!Hmph-I slump back down in the corner of my bag, finally realising that this isnt home, and that I probably wont ever see my human again!​


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone want a preview of chapter 2?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here it is!!!

*That Place: Preview*

"LOOK she's coming!!!Its her, the special one!!!Hurray!!!Clean water for all!!!She walked along the aisle looking thoughtful, then shouted for one of the humans.
"They need clean water! This one is covered in ammonia burns, and this one has fin ro...Ohhhhhh!" She stopped mid sentence, and leaned toward the shelf...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha cute!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'll put chapter 2 up in the morning!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww thats cute :3 I will keep an eye out for the next chapter(s).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

me too!!  great story ;-)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*That Place*

*That Place*
Do you know what it's like to sit on a shelf next to about 40 other betta's?I do!Let me tell you, it is NOT pleasant.Especially when I'm sat next to the vain without reason ones...​ 
"Look at me I'm so hot"
"No you're not have you seen these fins?"
"I'm the king!"
"Oh puh-lease, you guys are just sooooo...you know what?It's not even worth bothering with you and your giant ego's."

This was one of the girls speaking of course, they wouldn't understand what it is to be a male, with all our gorgeous fins, they just laugh and poke fun. I wish they would stop talking, it's all they do ALL day, blah blah blah ego this, ugly that!!!​ 
Saying that I have to admit they have the number of practically everyone, they were the first to work out that the alpha human is clueless, they were the first to feel sorry for the humans who didn't know what they were doing, and they were the one's to warn us that that small human thing was about to pick us up and shake us all around.​ 
But I know...I know I'm lucky-I'm not the one they shove to the back, they say they aren't pretty, we don't receive much care, but they don't receive any care-they think just because they're not as pretty, they don't deserve to be loved, but *they're wrong.*​ 
Then there's the conditions they keep us in, if my human saw these conditions he would come and take us all back home!But no, he gave up on us a long time ago, he isn't coming back!!!"LOOK she's coming!!!Its her, the special one!!!Hurray!!!Clean water for all!!!She walked along the aisle looking thoughtful, then shouted for one of the humans.​ 
"They need clean water! This one is covered in ammonia burns, and this one has fin ro...Ohhhhhh!" She stopped mid sentence, and leaned toward the shelf...Bang, all at once the males flared, "oh pick me pick me" they cried! Soon their voices died away, I looked around wondering why...then I realised-Me, she was looking right at...Me!

Her eyes wondered momentarily to the boy next to me, then they wondered right back.
I suddenly realised I probably looked quite stupid sat there staring at her, so I did the only thing I could think of-FLARE! I flared for my life swimming this way and that-I did anything I could to try and pursuade her to pick me. She stood there for a couple of minutes, before letting out a long sigh.

Ok I can only take one of you, I'm so sorry little guy-I stopped flaring and sunk into the corner of my cup defeated. I heard sobbing, my curiosity had got the betta of me, and what I saw caused complete confusion!
The other boy, at the bottom of his cup, it took a few seconds to sink in!I looked at the woman, and then back at my neighbour, refusing to believe it!She chose ME!
I barely had time to shout across to the little guy before I was picked up and taken away, but I made the most of the time I had-"I'm sorry!!!" I shouted, "Your time will come, I promise!!!" The next thing I saw confused me beyond anything, I saw not comfort in his eyes-but anger, bitterness, pure hate!!!​ 
*Chapter 3 coming soon!!!*​


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

You're an awesome writer! :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks!I'm working on chapter 3 now, hopefully it will be up tonight.I don't want to be giving too much away...Buuut I don't think that's the last we're gonna see of "the other boy"...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg you had to stop it there XP lol,continue!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love this! So looking forward to the next chapter!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I like to pull my readers in  Chapter 3 coming soon!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-waiting- :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't Wait!!! I wish EVERY chapter was here... You wrote Nice stories!!!
Take your time though. ;P


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I'm just fine tuning, shouldnt be more than 30mins now, (including a water change for gandalf  )


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok here's Chapter three!!!

*Creature Comforts*

Creature Comforts
1 Month Later!!!
Hmmm, I never thought I would feel loved again-but I do, more than ever before!
My human adores me!!!She feeds me as 
much as I want, and I get water changes all the time!!!But we all know...every silver lining has a cloud-and I think we all 
know what that is for me...yes you guessed it-the other boy!I can't get that face out of my head, the hate in his eyes!
It's 
torture, everytime I fall asleep-WHAM-there it is...AGAIN!I'll never forget the way he looked at me, the pure 
disgust.
Frrrp-ARRRGH MY TAIL!!!I ripped it!!!I can't seem to stop myself these days, one thought of the other boy and 
I'm nibbling before you could say bloodworm!

Eaaaaak-Great, she's home-dinnertime!!!COME ON!!!I'm hungry!!!
Well heeeellooo...thats certainly not food...but it'll do for me!!!Ahhh isn't she beau...OH MY-ITS HIM!!!THE OTHER 
BOY!!!I don't believe it!!!It's him!It's ACTUALLY him!!!Shiloh, she's calling him, nice name that is...

"Nice place this is, WHAT'S HE DOING HERE?!"
"ME?!WHAT ARE you DOING HERE?!" I said it before I could even think about stopping myself, the one chance to 
speak to the person I thought about the most for the past couple of weeks and the first thing I do is...SCREAM at him?
Way to go Maine, you did that well!!!

I jerk myself back to the situation, and am amazed to see that Shiloh is STILL 
screaming at me, despite the constant begging from the BEAUTIFUL girl behind him!Ahhh those eyes...her fins...and the 
cute little wiggly thing she does!!!

Woaaah CALMIT KERMIT!!!Jeez will this guy EVER stop screaming?At this rate he's 
going to use up all the oxygen in his cup!

My human walks across and picks up both cups, she then procedes toward the two new tanks she set up this morning. I 
wondered why she was setting them up-Now I understand!!!One on each side!
Plop...Plop...There you go guys!!!I'll let you 
out in a little while!
"Hey-why does he get to go next to my girl?!"
"I am NOT "your" girl!!!" "And before you get any ideas blueboy...I aint YOUR girl either!Jeez I'm not an object, I 
don't belong to ANYONE but myself!!!"
"UUUGH-MEN"

"Back to what I was saying...what are YOU doing here?!"
"Haha-She came back for me!!!You OBVIOUSLY weren't good enough for her!But I knew you would be anyway...with 
your "perfect fins" and your "look at me I'm sooo macho" routine!!!
"Hmmph-I did NOT say that!!!"
I can tell already-there is going to be NO living with this guy!His ego is ENOURMOUS!If his opinion of himself inflates 
much more his tank will explode!!!

However...the girl...her I could live with ANY day!She's gorgeous, her eyes are like a 
thousand stars, and when she wiggles her body at our human...ahhh I just can't tear my eyes off of her...I almost missed 
my dinner just WATCHING her!!!
Shiloh of course thinks it's hilarious, says I don't stand a chance with "his girl!"

Pfff his 
girl my lovely, petite and perfectly proportioned...​


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hehe the best is yet to come!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't wait for the NEXT ONE!!! ;DDDD
I <3 this Story!!! ;P


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Really great! I'll be keeping an eye out for the next gret chapter!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol thanks, I have to say a MASSIVE thank you to sena for letting me base this on her boy Maine!!!R.I.P!!!I was going to do a seperate one for shiloh, but he is crucial to the storyline!!!Depending on how this one goes I may do another one!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

One thing though, Shiloh came to me maimed  his face was gashed up, as he had been thrown in with cichlids or gouramis. his fins were a mess too :lol: hence why he only half flared.. but pretty good though


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol OOPS!!!I'll have to remember to include about that!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Chapter four: Little Madame*

*Little Madame*


Hmmm I had it all, I lost it all, I found it again and then I get lumped with "Prince Shiloh" pfffffffffff.

It's worth it though, I would put up with a million of him if it meant I could spend all day with my darling madame!
But of course-She is NOT "my" darling madame, she isn't anyone's!!!Or that is what she says anyway...

Shiloh of course 
still warns me off her at every given oppurtunity!Why shouldn't he?She's gorgeous!!!I wish she felt about me the same way 
I feel about her...


Ahhh just look at her...beautiful-I wish that Maine-iac would get outta the way!!!"Hey dude, do you practice being fat or 
does it come naturally?"
"You're only saying that because you can't see "your girl" haha"
"I AM NOT HIS GIRL!!!Jeez you two need to get over yourselves!!!"


Hmmm I'm not his girl...but I would gladly be Maine's, oh I wish he liked me!Hmmm...I wish Shiloh's fins would heal up!I 
cant help feeling sorry for him!!!I tried to stop them putting him in with the gouramis, but they didn't listen!!!
They didn't 
know any better, they thought he was lonely in his cup and needed some buddies!Just a shame they put him in with the 
one thing that would tear him to peices!!!
He didn't help himself attempting to flare at my maine though...
UGHH NOW I'M 
DOING IT!!!

2 weeks of living with 2 warring boys and this is what I've been reduced to!!!
It's not surprising, they're not paticularly stimulating conversation...as soon as one of them starts a converation with me 
the other completely flips out and starts a war of words!!!

I *HATE* it!!!Maine always comes of worst too, I wish he would 
just leave it, all he ends up doing is spurring Shiloh on to annoy him more!!!I do love shiloh, but *ONLY* as a brother!!!

*This is infuriating, I'm not sure I can do this much longer!!!*​


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chapter 5 will be up tomorrow, probably early afternoon!!!Maybe tonight if I'm in a good mood!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*WARNINGREVIEW-The Maine Man Chapter 5: Tremors and Flashbacks*

Preview:chapter 5!!!

*pop* *splash* *plop*
AAAAAAAARGH NO PLEASE NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg i soo mad that it had to stop now >-< am like "WHYYY!?!?!" XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

your an awesome writer! Love this story...so cute yet told from the bettas point of view..so creative!

Thanks for sharing.. can't see whats next!!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cute. It is a little hard to tell who's speaking at which time.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i agree with BL2000
but it is very interesting and so suspensful XP


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I can add in names in brackets if people want!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that might work


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Chapter 5: The Maine Man-Tremors and Flashbacks!*

*Tremors and Flashbacks!!!*


(Shiloh)*pop* *splash* *plop*
AAAAAAAARGH NO PLEASE NOOOOOOO!!!
(Maine)"SHILOH!!!Whats up dude?!"
(Shiloh)"Ohhh Maine...Sorry, didn't mean to wake you"

I watch him turn round before I let my mind wonder back to the dream I had been 
having...Urrrgh it was awful!I was back with the gouramis in the community tank...I got 
in their way so they nipped at my beautiful tail-said I would learn that I shouldn't get in 
their way, and if I did it again they would do worse than just nip my tail!

Oh I wish I 
hadn't sulked so much when my human picked Maine over me...Then they wouldn't have 
thought I was lonely, and put me in that horrid tank!!!
But it's ok!I never have to go back there again!!!
Pfff some comfort that is, if Maine didn't 
get picked over me I wouldn't have been in there in the first place!

I know it isn't his fault but I can't help being resentful to him...I wish we could start over, 
but some things just can't be unsaid!
I should never have called him a finshowfreakshow!!!

Hang on what on earth is he saying?
(Maine) selfish...unreliable...self-centred...self-absorbed...Know-It-All!!!

(Shiloh)
WOAH...ITS ON!!!I HATE HIM SOOOO MUCH!SO RUDE!!!
GRRRRRR I'm gonna kick some fin!!!
"YO finshowfreakshow-look at yourself as the world sees you!!!"*Parades around 
showing fins off in a crude impression of Maine* "Look at me, my name is 
maineywainey, but I prefer to be called finshowfreakshow, I loooove madame sooo much 
but she doesn't love me!"

(Maine)
"SHUT UP MAN!!!SHE'S GONNA HEAR YOU!SHHHHHH!!!PLEASE SHILOH I'M 
BEGGING YOU!!!"
(Shiloh)
"Whats wrong Maineywainey?scared of the truth coming out?awww adorable isn't 
it...PASS ME THE SICK BUCKET!!!"

(Madame)
"What did he just say Maine?"
(Maine)
"Oh nothing, he said nothing"
(Madame)
"HE SAID SOMETHING NOW YOU TELL ME WHAT HE SAID RIGHT NOW!"

(Maine)
"OK OK...he said...he said I love you..."
(Madame)
"You do?Thats...

(Maine)
"I know-you think I'm horrible, and ugly and..."
(Madame)
"Will you PLEASE let me finish!What I was about to say is...I love you too!!!"

(Shiloh)
"YOU WHAT?!WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?YOU BETTER HOPE MADAME DIDN'T 
SAY WHAT I THINK SHE JUST SAID YOU MAINE-IAC!"

(Madame to Shiloh)
YES I DID JUST SAY I LOVE MAINE!!!There is nothing you can do about it, I'm not 
YOUR girl!!!

(Maine)
OHHHHH...ohhhh...ahhhh...ohhh *does dance*
*Madame Dances Back*

*Door Opens*
"WOW you two look friendly!I need cups...and a net...I'M SOOOO HAPPY!I HOPED 
THIS WOULD HAPPEN!!!"

10 Minutes later:

(Maine)
"What are we doing in here?And why on earth did she put that leaf on the top of the 
water?"
(Madame)
"Don't you see what she wants us to do?"
(Maine)
"OHHHHHHHH!!!well then...better get on with it!"
(Madame)
"Well, thats not exactly the most romantic proposal yet...but it certainly is the most amusing!!!"


*Chapter 6 coming soon!*​


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: and the fun thing was, Maine was the friendliest male I've bred :roll: weird fish.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: and the fun thing was, Maine was the friendliest male I've bred :roll: weird fish.


Hehe, did I do good so far?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes? lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! 
Chapter 6 will be up soon!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha cute story


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Chapter 6-The Maine Man: The babies, and THAT argument.*

I'll never forget that feeling...but for now, I'm going to have to because I got a bunch of beautiful bouncing babies to look after-and that's no mean feat!
*frrrrrp* (Maine) "Hey-you get back in your nest!"
(F1) "Make me dadda"
(Maine) "There's ALWAYS one!Everytime I think I've got them all, one sets them all off again-pretty much always the same one too!"
(F1) "naninaninana-you can't catch meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-I'm gonna jump on the filter flow-watch me!"
(Maine) "DON'T YOU DARE-YOU GET BACK HERE NOW!"
(F1) "I'm gonna do it-ready?WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"
(Maine) "How dare you disobey me?!"
(Madame-from behind divider) "Don't you remember being a baby once?Or has that part just been erased from your mind?"
(Maine) "Ok-so maybe I was a baby once, but I wasn't THIS bad!!!"
(Madame) "Maine-calm down!You're driving yourself-AND me-insane!"
(Maine) "I don't see you doing anything to help!"
(Madame) "Well you're hardly doing a great job yourself!"


----------

